
Firefox Marketing Head Expresses Concerns Over 'Only Be on Chrome' Push - animeseinfeld
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/17/05/25/2019259/firefox-marketing-head-expresses-concerns-over-googles-increasingly-only-be-on-chrome-push
======
mindcrime
I'm concerned about this as well. But yet I still predominantly use Chrome.
Why? Because Mozilla seem completely incapable of delivering a browser that
doesn't Hoover up every ounce of available RAM at the earliest possible
opportunity. Chrome also uses more memory than one would consider acceptable,
but it seems to suck it up more slowly than Firefox. And, even in a somewhat
RAM starved state, Chrome seems to perform better. Net-net, I keep using
Chrome.

My advice to the Mozilla group: drop ALL new feature development and dedicate
every man, woman, child, cyborg, dalek, c'thulu, earthworm, or rock that you
can round up, to one purpose: improving Firefox performance. Specifically, try
to decrease RAM and CPU utilization. Don't do anything else until you're
consistently better than Chrome.

